# Helping a mate out - rotter of a Fiat Seicento - Michael Schumacher Edt.



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

_No money changing hands here - so i thought i share this one...._

This has to be the worst condition car i've ever had the pleasure of detailing. lol

A mate a work wanted his wifes old motor cleaned up for its pending sale - it had been sat for over 2months, had a flat battery, no petrol and two flat tyres. So it was a mission just to get it back to mine. 3hrs later - it was sat outside and i got started.

It was in horrible conidition. Mould, moss, dirt everywhere. To think its only done 40k miles since new is a shocker - it looked like it had been around the clock. Its dented everywhere too, trim hanging off, the interior was nasty having had two dogs living in it. Poor thing hasn't not had much love.

I didn't go mental - i just wanted it to look honest....if that makes sense. I could have easily have spent triple the time on it.

*Process:*

Wheels & arches - Megs APC, megs hyper wash and autoglym clean wheels,
Pre-wash/foam - megs hyper wash,
Wash - megs gold class,
Clay - Bilt Hamber autoclay,
De-tar - Autosmart tardis,
Polish - Autoglym SRP,
LSP - Chemical guys extreme top coat sealant,
QD - Megs last touch
Engine - APC, Hyper wash, Autoglym machine degresser and autoglym vinyl rubber care to dress the plastics, 
Interior - APC applied and foamed on the seats and autoglym vinyl rubber care to dress the plastics,
Windows - megs last touch,
Plastics - autoglym vinyl rubber,
Tyres - Megs high endurance gel.
The befores - it was minging!! 










































































The claybar was horrible - one of the worst i've seen. The car was covered in it....everywhere!!! It took ages to de-tar it 100%









Unfortunately, no more progress shots as i wanted to get on, due to late start. The engine, interior and finishing bits were done this morning 

Afters - its now blinging. 










































































































It looks a lot better now. Lets hope my mate is happy with it?

Hope he now sorts the dents out!!

Comments welcome.

Dan


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks hugely better, nice job


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Good job there mate, that's the worst claybar I've seen in a long time.

Really not a fan of the car though, never knew they did a Schumacher edition, those gaps under the front lights look really odd!

I hope for your sake it doesn't end up looking like it did again!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

bildo said:


> Good job there mate, that's the worst claybar I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Really not a fan of the car though, never knew they did a Schumacher edition, those gaps under the front lights look really odd!
> 
> I hope for your sake it doesn't end up looking like it did again!


Thanks!!

Yes i don't like it either - i much prefer my large german motors. 

All the panel gaps are a bit weird tbh....i think its made of tin. lol :thumb:


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

that's a lovely turnaround mate.

one of our neighbours has one of these, and just presumed that the panel gaps were as a result of an accident it might have had during its life. after seeing this one it looks like they are all like it!

my neighbours one has a different colour yellow on every panel :lol:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

timprice said:


> that's a lovely turnaround mate.
> 
> one of our neighbours has one of these, and just presumed that the panel gaps were as a result of an accident it might have had during its life. after seeing this one it looks like they are all like it!
> 
> my neighbours one has a different colour yellow on every panel :lol:


lol!!

That is what i thought with this one. I actually rang my mate and said 'do you realise this has been in quite a bad accident...every panel is misshapened and a different colour' lol

It has had paint in it life on the passenger side.

Its a funny wee thing really....it bloody flys in first & second gear...but thats all. :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent turn around and that claybar says it all, did you clay first or use the tradis first ?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Excellent turn around and that claybar says it all, did you clay first or use the tradis first ?


Tardis - then rinsed & wiped off with a MF cloth.

Clayed.

The tardis only helped soften some of the worse areas.

That pic of the clay is from the lower section on the drivers door. But there were tar spots everywhere - even the roof!! :doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks better mate :thumb:

It looks like a jigsaw puzzle gone wrong with those panels :doublesho - That clay was a bit dirty - How many bars did you go through


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

big improvement there, that was some dirty clay


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Showshine said:


> How many bars did you go through


Only half of the autoclay bar was used - constantly turn and needing it to a clean surface. 

It was binned straight after. lol


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work there


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic, was that all by hand?

You've doubled it's re-sale value doing that for your mate.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Fantastic, was that all by hand?
> 
> You've doubled it's re-sale value doing that for your mate.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Yes all by hand. 

I was going to get the machine out, but needed to squeeze in the interior and engine bay too. And they were both disgusting.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, that was absolutely disgusting! I've never seen a claybar look like that before. :doublesho

Looks brand new in the afters though, great work sure the first person to see it will buy it! :thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Good work, hope they were pleased considering you did all that for free?! Looks like it had never been cleaned before!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

My mate and his wife were very pleased. 

I think it will sell easily. It will make a nice wee first car for someone. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh I miss my old Sei. Same colour as mine too. 

Great job cleaning that up.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Good job indeed but why do people neglect cleaning their cars?


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Top job , but why do so many "detailers" ruin clay bars removing tar ! , go over the car with a tar remover first , makes the job a lot quicker and easier aswell


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

markc said:


> Good job indeed but why do people neglect cleaning their cars?


I know what you mean!!

I see cars as a reflection of self - dirty messing car = disorganised. imo! lol


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

peteb said:


> Top job , but why do so many "detailers" ruin clay bars removing tar ! , go over the car with a tar remover first , makes the job a lot quicker and easier aswell


Good point...

But clay is a cheap item and i rarely re-use clay on another car, so i like to get my moneys worth. lol

As said - this car was very tarred up, worse than the picture dictates, the tardis only loosed some of the worst tar makes. So aggressive clay was needed. I'd rather ruin a clay bar then keep splashing tardis on the car and dirting my nice microfibre cloths when i need to wipe it off. lol


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A huge improvement :thumb:

A great pity that this car did not receive a bit of TLC from its owner. I have a real soft spot for the Seicento Sporting - they are an absolute hoot to drive


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

great work that was BAD!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

yetizone said:


> A huge improvement :thumb:
> 
> A great pity that this car did not receive a bit of TLC from its owner. I have a real soft spot for the Seicento Sporting - they are an absolute hoot to drive


Great turnaround there, mate - fantastic improvement :thumb:

Agreed actually - I had a mint red one of these as my daily driver before the current Puma, and although mine was tinkered with a bit it, was a blast to throw around; not fast by any stretch, but a bit like an original Mini, the compactness and light weight made it hoot and feel quicker than it was. I had that for 3 years and sold it for the same price I paid


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great transformation!

I too have a soft spot for these cars and Viper's old car is a fine example.

You can't beat small italian cars to put a grin on your face!


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work, it was nasty!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 

Viper - i can't see those piccies here @ work - so i'll look later. I'm sure its mint. 

From what i drove of it, it seemed very rapid to 30. But i've never felt so exposed in a car in all my life. lol.

Edit: Can now see those pics - my god that is mint


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Great little cars for round town. The body roll is a bit scary and so deters you from trying too hard but it just encourages you to drive smoother. Away from the lights they are great, with no weight to overcome they just dart forwards. Not fast at all but who needs loads of power when going shopping?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice transformation, on a good honest motor. I've driven one of the sporting 500's before this and it was a blast.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice detail but my god is it a horrible little car to look at!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks miles better

was in a terrible state!


----------

